# is this a mans bike?



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

does anyone know about those handlebar style? special purpose maybe? thanks
https://abbotsford.craigslist.ca/bik/5884226600.html


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

yes it appears to be a mens bike


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

It's generally the frame shape and seat that makes a bicycle for a woman.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Its a mans bike, is a matter how u like your handles  lol


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

It is a man's bike - the top tube of the frame is more horizontal than parallel to the bottom tube. It looks like the owner mounted "bar ends" to the original handlebar that runs straight across. The bar ends are adjustable - it just gives you different gripping options, just like the drop bars on a road bike. They are easily removable if you don't like them.

I know you didn't ask but just in case you're curious:

handlebars - Pros/Cons of Bar-Ends? - Bicycles Stack Exchange


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah i thought the bars were weird, but maybe it would be better for someone with back problems to be able to sit upright or to lean on them. thanks for the info everyone. the guy doent know how old it is it looks like this one to me

http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/vi...1779d1240774464-classic-kuwahara-mtbs-kuw.jpg


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

its had anew paint job.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

That bike has what is called a compact frame design. Traditional bike frames come in many different sizes, typically going up by one centimeter or half-inch increments. About 10-15 years ago most major bike manufacturers started making compact frame designs with sloping top tubes. These typically come in a smaller range of sizes (extra small, small, medium, large, extra large). This saves the bike company from having to make as many sizes of the bike as they used to. With compact frames you just have to make sure the bike is an approximate fit for you. If you need to "tweak" the sizing, then you adjust the seat post, handlebar stem, etc.


----------

